# FE Exam



## jd_chi02 (Oct 30, 2006)

Just kinda curious what eveyone thought of the difficulty of the exam on saturday. Was it me or was the FE just down right TOUGH.


----------



## rbrund (Oct 30, 2006)

I dont think that it was tough, as long as you knew how to apply the equations to the problems I think people would do ok


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 30, 2006)

This is the only exam suitable for a Saturday.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to the board guys, have fun posting here while waiting (and waiting and waiting) for your scores.

If you're lucky, you'll end up on the banner!

And I see you've already met Fudgey.


----------



## rbrund (Oct 30, 2006)

Is meeting fudgy a good thing, or a bad thing


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 30, 2006)

that's yet to be decided.


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 30, 2006)

They kicked me off the other board enough times, I figured I'd give this one a try. :???:


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 30, 2006)

Heres my take on the FE exam.

I grew up outside Fort Knox and drove past the gold vault on a daily basis and the security at the test was only slightly less tight then that place. We had proctors check out ID?s twice before you could even get in the room and then your ID got checked 2 more times before they gave the instructions to start. The room was fairly warm but not hot and we got very comfortable chairs and individual 6 foot long tables to work at. Overall it was about the perfect environment to take a test in.

Before the test I was a nervous wreck, but once the books got handed out I managed to keep it together fairly well. I worked the morning session beginning to end without skipping around. I did skip a few problems but came back to them fairly quickly, I was more worried about filling in the wrong circles then anything so I didn?t want to leave any blank. I managed to work at a pretty good pace and finished with about 20 minutes to spare. Honestly there wasn?t anything that I had to go back and review. If I knew how to do something I did it and felt like I had gotten it and if I didn?t know it I guessed. The things I feel like I hit well was the math, calculus, thermo, ethics and fluids. Statics, dynamics and materials went OK, but I was hoping to do better because about 60% of my studying time was dedicated to those 3 subjects. Economics and statistics were a complete wash. I knew these areas were my weakness?s but I wasnt even close to getting some of these.

I took the general afternoon session and was surprised both good and bad. The math portion on the afternoon session was again my strong point. I managed to nail (I hope) most of the math and calculus. I actually managed to do better on the economics in the afternoon but I bombed the fluids part. Thermo was a toss up, but I did do very well in the heat transfer component. The materials and mechanics were the worst. There seemed to be so many of these problems and I very rarely knew how to do them.

Going in to the test I really felt under prepared, however now looking at it I can see my preparation was not as broad as at needed to be but the depth of how much I prepared was fine. Another thing I was surprised by was the qualitative problems, there were fewer then I had been told to expect. Some people were telling me to expect upwards of 25% of the morning session problems to not required calculations. I tried to keep a running total as I went but I found the percentage to be closer to 10 or 15%.

Walking in I expected a complete and total failure, but now Im cautiously optimistic. There is a decent chance I passed, but I still wouldn?t be surprised if I failed.


----------



## GeigerBC (Nov 1, 2006)

CE section was a bit rough at times, but not as bad as the general section I skimmed through for kicks. That section was just rotten.

Fusion - I know I asked you this once, but I can't find where and there is no search on this board for "all replies by said person." Are you in school right now and taking it or just studying and taking it out of school?


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 1, 2006)

Ive been out of school for about a year and half (graduated May '05). So Im still fairly fresh and a little bit of studying to me back up to speed on thermo, fluids etc.


----------

